# Notification of edits to posts



## ribran

Hello,

I have often thought it would be nice if the site notified thread subscribers not only of new posts, but also of changes made to existing posts. I know I have missed many insightful comments before because it didn't occur to me to re-read every post whenever I opened the thread. Of course, no one wants to be notified if a minor typographical error is corrected, so perhaps we could leave it up to the poster to decide whether or not his or her post deserves a second look. Next to the "Save Changes" button, perhaps we could add a "Send Notification to Subscribers" button.

What do you think? Would this be at all possible?

-Riley


----------



## Peterdg

I second that suggestion. It would be very useful.


----------



## rusita preciosa




----------



## Loob

(Posting as member, not as moderator)

I have a slightly different take on this.  I think it's extremely rude for people to edit posts once they have been answered.  If you change your mind - about a question or a comment - it seems to me that the right thing to do is to post a subsequent post saying so.  If appropriate, you can strike through your original post, or that part of it which you have changed your mind about.  But you should still post a further post saying what you have done, and why....


----------



## Peterdg

Loob said:


> (Posting as member, not as moderator)
> 
> I have a slightly different take on this. I think it's extremely rude for people to edit posts once they have been answered. If you change your mind - about a question or a comment - it seems to me that the right thing to do is to post a subsequent post saying so. If appropriate, you can strike through your original post, or that part of it which you have changed your mind about. But you should still post a further post saying what you have done, and why....


Hmm, different culture for different forums, I'm afraid. I'm mostly active in the Spanish-English and Spanish only forums and there we are encouraged to edit the posts instead of opening a new post. Moderators will even regularly merge posts.

It often occurs that I give an answer and promise to add grammatical references later, which I then do by editing the original post but labeling my additions with "EDIT".


----------



## Loob

Hi Peter

I think that's a slightly different issue.  My comment was about editing posts when they have been answered....  I have no problem with merging sequential posts.


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, for merging sequential posts, that's no problem; then there is actually no additional information. But look at my last comment. I think it would be interesting for those cases. (It's possible there are posts that come after your original post but they don't address your post immediately and after a while you think it may be useful to add some additional comments to your post. I must admit I do that sometimes (I'm not always that bright from the start ) But, as I said before, I do label my additions with "EDIT".

I agree it would be rude to change your original post after someone made a remark on it; of course I would then reply in a separate post.


----------



## ribran

I agree with you on that, Loob, but what if no one has responded to your post, perhaps because it is not particularly remarkable (say, a generic expression of agreement with a previous poster)?


----------



## Loob

Point taken, Riley!

But my view would still be that it's better to add a new post to the thread if you have a new point to make - precisely to avoid the problems you highlight in your original post.


----------

